# Oriental Pasta Salad



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2002)

This is a great pasta salad and everyone has to make it for "homework"  

1# pasta twists (rotini)
1 small bunch broccoli flowerettes
1-2 carrots, sliced
1/2 to 1 box sliced mushrooms
1/2 to 1 cup sliced scallions

SAUCE:
2 TBS rice wine vinegar
6 TBS peanut oil
2 tsp. ginger (or fresh grated - 1 tsp)
1 tsp. oyster sauce
2 TBS soy sauce
1 clove garlic, crushed
Chinese hot oil - to taste
salt to taste (taste first!!!!)
Szechuan pepper to taste (ground)

Combine all the ingredients for the sauce and set aside.

Cook pasta.  Steam broccoli, carrots, and mushrooms - mostly to bring out the color of the broccoli and carrots but to somewhat cook also.

Put sliced scallions in bottom of bowl and place cooked veggies on top.  Toss in cooked, drained noodles then add sauce and toss well.

This is good served warm or cold.  You could add cubes of grilled teriyaki chicken to make this a "whole" meal.  

I usually double the sauce  .  

You'll all get graded on this tomorrow so you better do your homework!!!!!


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 16, 2002)

This will have to be my daughter's homework as I live alone and couldn't eat that much but she adores this kind of food.  Recipe looks yummy.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, kitchenelf that sauce looks awesome.  I agree about doubling the sauce.  I usually always double the sauce or dressing.  Then it can be used on other things.


----------



## secretgarden (Jul 24, 2005)

*Oriental Pasta*

I have made a similar recipe and used the stir fry vegatables instead. Found that to be easier and my sauce isn't really what I like. I'm going to try yours.


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2005)

elf this looks great!
Question - is there anything you'd recommend as a substitution for oyster sauce?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2005)

No, unless you just leave it out - but it is an integral part of the whole sauce - is it that you don't like it?  Or just don't have it.  It does not taste like oysters - and with many of these Asian strong-flavored sauces it's best not to take a taste - just use it in the recipe.


----------

